# Refundable air tickets



## Tia (Jan 14, 2012)

Have a relative that would like to plan a trip but might need to cancel last minute . He doesn't want to loose all his $. Can you search for airline tickets that are refundable on Kayak? Or would it be best to use a travel agent?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 14, 2012)

Fly Southwest ... no penalty to cancel. Must use the funds within 365 days of the original payment date. 2 free checked bags too.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2012)

Refundable tickets are usually a lot more expensive.  Travel insurance might be more cost effective.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 14, 2012)

Tia said:


> Have a relative that would like to plan a trip but might need to cancel last minute . He doesn't want to loose all his $. Can you search for airline tickets that are refundable on Kayak? Or would it be best to use a travel agent?


Why not use Expedia instead of Kayak?


----------



## nalismom (Jan 14, 2012)

Continental has something called FareLock FO $14 which allows you to hold price and itinerary for 72 hrs until you decide


----------



## Tia (Jan 14, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Refundable tickets are usually a lot more expensive.  Travel insurance might be more cost effective.



Thanks for the replies 

Not sure Southwest flies Minneapolis to USVI.

Travel insurance may not cover their reason for canceling if it were to happen. 

Actually using by using Kayak you can search Expedia at the same time , but either way want the option to cancel and get a refund.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 14, 2012)

Tia said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Not sure Southwest flies Minneapolis to USVI.
> 
> ...


Except on Kayak there isn't a way that I know of to specify refundable tickets.  So when Kayak searches Expedia it looks for everything.

But with Expedia you can opt to search for refundable fares only.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 14, 2012)

Tia said:


> Travel insurance may not cover their reason for canceling if it were to happen.
> .



Some policies will allow cancellation for any reason. More expensive but they are out there.  

Cheers


----------



## Tia (Jan 15, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Except on Kayak there isn't a way that I know of to specify refundable tickets.  So when Kayak searches Expedia it looks for everything.
> 
> But with Expedia you can opt to search for refundable fares only.



I see now, thanks. Appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 15, 2012)

If it's because of a medical condition, then he MIGHT be able to switch with no fees, but I'd definitely check out the insurance option.


----------

